# Some major X-trail q's



## Cman (Sep 17, 2004)

Alrighty then, looks like I'll be closing in soon on getting an X-trail for the GF, we've looked around and have decided that's the SUV we are going with. I have some questions to ask and hopefully the trail faithful can answer them for me.

1.) Who here has NAVI and how do you like it? Does it work well? Are you happy that you sprang for the option? Any ideas as to why they don't offer it with the 5sp and you have to get the auto?

2.) We're planning to get the SE version, it'll come with the 16" wheels. I'm thinking of maybe getting rid of those and getting the 17" wheels from the LE or the adventure package (but not with the adventure roof racks with the lights) or I was thinking of getting a set of 17" or 18" afkt wheels. Now I've tried to go to tirerack.com where you can see a pic of a car and how all the different wheels would look on it but they don't have an X-trail there since the car isn't avail in the US. Is there a site that will show the trail with a selection of wheels that you can put on and see how they look?

3.) I will also get a set of steel rims with snow tires for the winter, is there a 15" steel rim from Nissan that fits a trail? What size tire would you run if there is a 15" rim avail?

4.) Overall how happy are you guys/gals with your trail? Any major problems or have they been rock solid and reliable for you?

Sorry for the major q's and TIA for the responses. :cheers: 

Tony


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

Cman said:


> Alrighty then, looks like I'll be closing in soon on getting an X-trail for the GF, we've looked around and have decided that's the SUV we are going with. I have some questions to ask and hopefully the trail faithful can answer them for me.
> 
> 1.) Who here has NAVI and how do you like it? Does it work well? Are you happy that you sprang for the option? Any ideas as to why they don't offer it with the 5sp and you have to get the auto?
> 
> ...



Can't help you with the navigation option. 

Don't waste your money on the 17'' wheels from Nissan, their wheels look cheap. You can get nicer 18'' wheels aftermarket. Just use the stock wheels on the x trail SE as your winter wheels. You don't need 3 sets of wheels. 

Some on this forum have minor things that they might not like about the xtrail but all in all it is a very solid reliable little brute. Decent off road, good on gas, and everyone who gets into it looks up and says "holy s#!t that sunroof is huge!"


----------



## Cman (Sep 17, 2004)

ERBell said:


> You don't need 3 sets of wheels.


I wouldn't have 3 sets of wheels. I would sell the 16" wheels and tires from the SE and get 17" or 18" either afkt or nissan 17" ones with decent summer tires, and get a set of steel rims (15" would be preferred if nissan makes them for the trail or 16" steel from the XE) with snows.

The steels I would only go factory, none of this crappytire 1 rim fits 30 cars deal. I also don't like running alum. wheels in the winter not my thing.

Tony


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Nav System*

I was told from my Dealer not to waste my money on the Nissan Nav System..but in any case it was not availabe when I purchased my X-Trail LE. I purchased the Kenwood Head and Nav System and DO NOT regret it! Look around the forum and you will find many answers to your questions and Welcome Aboard!

Stephen





Cman said:


> Alrighty then, looks like I'll be closing in soon on getting an X-trail for the GF, we've looked around and have decided that's the SUV we are going with. I have some questions to ask and hopefully the trail faithful can answer them for me.
> 
> 1.) Who here has NAVI and how do you like it? Does it work well? Are you happy that you sprang for the option? Any ideas as to why they don't offer it with the 5sp and you have to get the auto?
> 
> ...


----------



## pgames38 (May 12, 2005)

We've had our XT AWD SE automatic since November 2005, and have almost 12000 kms on it. My wife and I both love the truck. In response to your questions... 

1) We didn't bother getting the adventure package, so no nav system. We didn't like the look of the roof rails, but we did get a spoiler.

2-3) We stayed with the 16" wheels. I used the alloy rims with winter tires (Goodyear Ultra Grip Ice), but will be getting steel rims in the fall. I felt that the 17" tires on the test drive adventure package gave a rougher ride.

Here's are some pros and cons... cons first:
CONS: 
1) The engine often "searches" for gears. When I press down in the accelerator, there often isn't the punch I expect or need. This is often very noticeable up hills. 
2) Cup holders a bit small (or snug) for coffee cups or even some 600 mL pop bottles.
3) Very noisy engine, even when idling. The noise is not noticeble inside the vehicle however.

PROS:
1) Overall, the engine is responsive, and fairly punchy when it does find the gear.
2) Amazing deep snow performance in AWD and 4WD. Great handling too.
3) Comfortable ride, great driver visibility, high seating position.
4) Panaroof, 6CD stereo system, lower door panels that don't get your pants dirty when entering/leaving the vehicle (big problem with CRV), huge amount of when rear seats are lowered, handy driver's side storage space.

Any vehicle will have pros and cons. IMHO, the XT's pros outweigh the cons. We love the truck, and purchase one all over again. We've had no problems with the truck at all, except for a few squeaks from the dash, but that's normal for any vehicle. 

One recommendation... if you ever have to get tires balanced on the alloy rims, go to a garage that has a "speed balancer". Regular balancing machines won't balance with this type of rim, leaving the technician to fiddle around with weights until he/she gets it right. We live 2 hours from the nearest Nissan dealership, so we brought the truck to a Chrysler dealership to get the 4-seasons put back on the alloy rims and balanced. The change and speed balancing cost us $63, but it was worth it... the truck runs very smoothly, without shaking.

Hope this helps!

Paul


----------



## Ryan_U (Apr 29, 2005)

I bought 16 inch steel rims for my winter tires and Goodyear Ultra Grip Ice tires. I wouldn't go with 15 inch rims because there is already a lot of rubber on the 16 inch tires and I would think it would affect handling. I wouldn't go for anything higher than 17 inch for your summer wheels because the drive might be to harsh.

I've had no problems with the car so far and every magazine gives it a high reliability rating. This car is rock solid. There is a lot of space in the trunk for all you stuff. I'd buy another X-Trail if this one was stolen,recked or vaporized by aliens. Only problem is a small squeeking sound from the dash when the car is cold. Then again, every car I've owned has had a squeek somewhere. The 4 wheel drive is awesome. You'll go through 1 foot of snow like it was summer. On ice, you'll be at the next stop light while everybody else is still spinning their wheels at the other light. You'll find yourself looking for dirt roads just to get feel the rear wheels push the car through corners. The price is very good also.

I don't know about the NAV system. I never get lost using a good old fashion map and they only cost a few dollars. I did add an MP3 radio and component front speakers.


----------



## boatek (May 13, 2005)

Hi,

To answer the question about 15" wheels, they will fit the X. I had mine on all winter. Front caliper clearance is the biggest issue, it's about 1/4". I know that aftermarket tire stores will have a rim part number in their books (in Canada anyways) but I don't know if it's a generic rim or not. I had no issue with them at all this winter. Tire size is either P205/75R15 or P215/70R15.

Cheers,
Ken


----------



## Cman (Sep 17, 2004)

thanks for the responses guys. 

So is there anyone else here that has the factory NAVI and can give me their input on it from question #1?? I would like more input on that topic thanks.

Tony


----------



## Cman (Sep 17, 2004)

TTT, more input from my last post in this thread please


----------

